# neuankömmlinge



## kleeenerKoi (21. Mai 2007)

hallöchen...

gestern wahr ich in nem zooladen weil ich noch paar teile für meine aquarien kaufen wollte und bin dann mal in die teichabteilung gegangen...
hab mir dort alle fische angesehn..bis ich..naja bis ich auf einmal 3 kleine mimi koi´s sah...2 ca 1.5 cm groß und der andere 2 cm...und hab mich gleich in sie verliebt...
nun hab ich bei mir für die 3 n extra becken aufgebaut da ich doch n bissl schiss hab das sie gefressen werden...im teich qauf jedenfall da in dem teich noch 5 __ molche schwimmen die man mir mal gegeben hatte weil keiner wusste wohin damit....


was ich mich nun frage ist...wie alt sind meine kleinen ???
gibts irgendwelche flanzen die man nicht im teich haben sollte...
ob naturteich oder doch mit pumpe und so?
wie tief mein teich auf jedenfall sein sollte und mir nun nen neuen bauen muss?
ab wann können aus meine kleinen geschlechtsreif werden???

und gibbet sachen die man auf jedenfall beachten sollte...


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

Salut Noname,

ich würde dich ja gerne ansprechen und hier im Forum begrüßen, wenn ich bloß irgendeinen Schimmer hätte, wer du bist und wie du heißt : 

Auch mit deiner Rechtschreibung bin ich nicht vertraut.

Auf Hochdeutsch gesagt;- mir krempeln sich gerade die Fußnägel hoch


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

Moin,

Thomas, sach mal.. kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass die Anfrage evtl. ernst gemeint war?
Haben wir nicht alle irgendwann mal angefangen und dabei Fehler gemacht? Dein Beitrag bringt ihm nullkomma gar nix! 
Noch leben die kleinen und "er/sie" (kenne den Namen auch nicht) würde sogar nen neuen Teich bauen... also was soll das? : 

Guten Morgen "KleeenerKoi",

und Willkommen im Forum. Ein richiger Vorname wäre übrigens ganz nett um Dich ansprechen zu können.
Also der 300l-Teich aus Deinem Profil geht höchstens noch für die nächsten Wochen. Die Kleinen dürften erst wenige Wochen alt sein, Geschlechtsreife dauert sicher noch 2 Jährchen - Minimum!
Mit dem richtigen Futter wachsen Koi (falls es tatsächlich welche sind) verdammt schnell. Entsprechend stark verschmutzen sie auch das Wasser.
Wenn Du ihnen jetzt schon viele Unterwasser- und Randpflanzen in den Teich setzt, hast Du vielleicht Glück und sie gehen auch im neuen Teich nicht dran um sie zu verspeißen.
Koi heißen umgangssprachlich auch "Teichschwein" - weil sie wirklich alles ratzekahl fressen und einen Naturteich unter Umständen damit zu Grunde richten können. 
Kommt halt drauf an, wie man ihn anlegt usw.

Wieviel Platz hast Du denn für den neuen Teich?
Hast Du mal ein Foto von der Fläche? 
Eins von den Fischen würd ich auch gern sehen.


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

guten morgen!

@annett: das seh ich genauso!   kleenerkoi hat ein anliegen und der olle holle geht ihn so an! :crazy:  

@holle: über deine rechtschreibung in der shoutbox reden wir jetzt mal nicht....  und viele hat kleenerkoi doch gar nicht gemacht, also ich versteh ihn/sie  
konntest du nicht schlafen gestern nacht und warst deshalb so grantig?   egal wie, das gibt auf jeden fall noch


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

 

OkOk;- Ich entschuldige mich


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

na super!!!  

jetzt darf ich dich nicht mehr   oder wie?


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*


----------



## kleeenerKoi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

moin ihr lieben...
danke erstmal dafür das ihr mir eine antwort gegeben habt...
meine nema ist moni und ich komme aus duibsurg...und fotos hab ich leider bisher noch nicht vom teich und den 3 kleinen...
und ich hab mir das die nacht mal durch den kopf gehn lassen und ich werde auf jendenfall noch nen 2ten teich dazu bauen...1 weil es spass macht und 2 hab ich auch noch 3 __ schildkröten die im sonner raus sollten..also kommen die schildkröten in das 300l becken und für alle anderen kommt ein neues her...denn sonst gäbe es mord und totschlag und das will ich ja nicht...
 und wenn noch jemand paar tipps für mich hat nimm ich sie gerne endgegen...denn..das sind meine ersten kleinen koi´s...und..will nicht das gleich alles schief läuft und die kleinen irgendwann oben am wasserrand schwimmen

mgf kleeenerKoi~moni


----------



## guenter (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

Hallo Moni,

herzlich Willkommen auch von mir.

Es gibt auch sehr nette Menschen (KOI-und Teichfreunde) hier im Forum.

Wenn du kannst, baue gleich den neuen Teich etwas größer.

Wir haben auch Fehler gemacht. Dann wurde der Teich immer größer.

Also wenn du kannst, dann mache ihn gleich größer


----------



## kleeenerKoi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

hallo nochmal..

gibt es eigentlich eine bestimmte tiefe für den teich den man bei nem koi die man nehmsollte???denn bei den goldfischen ist es einfach...
geht man in den baumarkt kauft einen nullachtfünfiger teich buddelt ihn ein wasser rein und fertig...


----------



## Mühle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: neuankömmlinge*

Hallo KleenerKoi,

so einfach geht es mit den Goldfischen : ? Das glaube ich aber nicht : , auf jeden Fall nicht mit meinen Goldies, die haben schon Ansprüche an den Teich.

Je tiefer ein Teich, desto besser  .

viele Grüße und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

Britta


----------

